# First detail of my new ST2



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Here's a few snaps of my work today, 7 hrs in total to give my ST2 a proper clean because the dealers staff never spend the time it deserves.

Washed the wheels, to start of with, with AutoBrite Very Cherry non-acid wheel cleaner and a selection of small brushes.
After jet washing of the wheels, out came the Snow foam lance with AutoBrite Blue Magifoam and all the nooks & crannies were cleaned with more small detailing brushes.

























Then the car was rinsed off again and washed using the 2BM with Dodo Juice BTBM and a Dodo Juice sheepskin wash mitt.










Here's a shot that proves, its worth pre-washing or snowfoaming. My rinse bucket water is still reasonably clean










The car was rinsed off again and patted dry.

Then out came the Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite, to clean the paint before applying any LSP.

Reflection shots after LPL



















Once completed, I then sealed the paintwork with Dodo Juice Iron Gloss

Here's the final result


































































































Here's a quick shot of the interior, with my traveling buddy, Dodo Juices Mr Skittles - The Third










If your still awake after all that, hope you enjoyed the photos and thanks for reading.


----------



## nemo01 (Mar 13, 2013)

Fantastic job. Thanks for posting.


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

hows the boost in these? worth while ?


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

gargreen7 said:


> hows the boost in these? worth while ?


In comparison to my previous Mk7 Fiesta S1600 (120ps) it's goes like a rocket, I'm still driving conservitively at the moment cus its only got 150 miles on the clock


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks nice those seats look comfy


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

TheMilko2905 said:


> In comparison to my previous Mk7 Fiesta S1600 (120ps) it's goes like a rocket, I'm still driving conservitively at the moment cus its only got 150 miles on the clock


It's been a while since ford had a boosted fiesta so im glad its delivered. I had a walk around one in Ford not long ago, I must say, the seats and especially nice.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

very nice mate. Looks good. I also like the look of the seats


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Looks really nice that ST. Some cracking reflections, were all those shots taken with your phone ???? if they were, then they are exceptional and what is the phone?


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looks really nice, :thumb:.


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

Very good work, nice car


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

great work. i was a big fan of the mk6 st ended up owning 2 of them. this new one looks even better esp in black. 

enjoy the new car!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Thats looks great mate, you wont see me comment very often but i genuinley think this looks nice , may have to take a look at these.


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Scotty Pro said:


> Looks really nice that ST. Some cracking reflections, were all those shots taken with your phone ???? if they were, then they are exceptional and what is the phone?


All photos taken with my iPhone 4S.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely work. Paint work is looks very nice indeed.

Looks well cared for, nice to see.


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

Glad to see one for real, got one on order but don't expect it here before June. Could i ask does it come with the City Pack, (folding mirrors, etc.) as standard. It didn't come up as an option when we ordered ours and we'd just would like to know for peace of mind.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

TheMilko2905 said:


> All photos taken with my iPhone 4S.


bloody h*ll, I never thought a phone could take shots as good as that, will have to try figuring out how to use mine properly :lol:


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

What power do these have? I know theres a difference between the american market and ours with one or the other putting it at 200bhp and the other lower (cant remember which way round). Looks really good though! Love that front end, any plans on changing the wheels? As much as i like the new focus st aswell i cant help but feel ford need to work on their alloy designs.


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

Very smart


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Really do like these 

Thinking the enemy would give me über brownie points if we went and ordered one which is what I'm thinking would go great alongside my focus ST


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice work.... Never realised they still made the fiesta ST thought they were all Zetec S models now....


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

littlejack said:


> Nice work.... Never realised they still made the fiesta ST thought they were all Zetec S models now....


Only just been released


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice motor.


----------



## Black2 (May 19, 2009)

That is stunning. 

I have the old ST which I bought new, I really love the new one and im waiting for my local dealer to ring me when they get the demonstrator in. Up until I read this Blue was my colour of choice but I have to say it looks particularly nice in Black.

You must be one of very few in the country who actually have the new ST.


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

craig b said:


> Glad to see one for real, got one on order but don't expect it here before June. Could i ask does it come with the City Pack, (folding mirrors, etc.) as standard. It didn't come up as an option when we ordered ours and we'd just would like to know for peace of mind.


No, there's no city pack option, no auto wipers or auto lights, nor cruise control.

It's a car you have drive manually, like the original late 80s & early 90s hot hatches.


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Coopertim said:


> What power do these have? I know theres a difference between the american market and ours with one or the other putting it at 200bhp and the other lower (cant remember which way round). Looks really good though! Love that front end, any plans on changing the wheels? As much as i like the new focus st aswell i cant help but feel ford need to work on their alloy designs.


The US version is advertised to have 200ps (197bhp) but the euro version is advertised as 182ps (180bhp) with a 20 second over boost in every gear bringing it up the same power spec.

No plans on changing the wheels, just gonna get some ClimAir Wind Deflectors and may be get a Mountune upgrade dependent upon ££££!


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

littlejack said:


> Nice work.... Never realised they still made the fiesta ST thought they were all Zetec S models now....


They stopped making the original Fiesta ST in 2008, this is the new 2013 version and mines one of the few on the road in UK at the moment, been following all the info, gossip etc... Since the concept was rumored in the summer of 2011.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice, was it worth the wait


----------



## CSMatt (Mar 30, 2013)

Stunning mate, will seriously consider one of these for my next car


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Black2 said:


> You must be one of very few in the country who actually have the new ST.


Ordered it the day the prices were released and have been waiting since the middle of Jan for it to arrive.


----------



## macp (Mar 29, 2009)

Superb well done


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> Very nice, was it worth the wait


Certainly was, well worth the wait, been buying detailing supplies all winter for it, in preparation for the car to arrive.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

TheMilko2905 said:


> Ordered it the day the prices were released and have been waiting since the middle of Jan for it to arrive.


Thats good waiting time, i ordered my mk2 fabia vrs in may 2011, was told six month wait, arrived mid august 2011 for delivery on new (61 at the time) reg's. sent it back to skoda may 2012 haha


----------



## RefleKtion (Mar 26, 2011)

great looking little motor there chap, especially liking those seats!

I know someone who currently has one of these on order, so will hopefully get to experience what sort of power they put out at some point :driver:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

looks great nice work:argie: cant wait to i get mine this week you just need some tyre dressing


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice car.. Cracking work.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks a nice fez that and great job on the clean up.
also liking the coulour of the wheels do you know what its called by any chance


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

bazz said:


> looks a nice fez that and great job on the clean up.
> also liking the coulour of the wheels do you know what its called by any chance


its called radio grey its part of the style pack option


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

TheMilko2905 said:


> They stopped making the original Fiesta ST in 2008, this is the new 2013 version and mines one of the few on the road in UK at the moment, been following all the info, gossip etc... Since the concept was rumored in the summer of 2011.


My daughter has an 11reg zetec s fiesta a real nice drive.. S i can imagine what yours drives like with extra power......


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

very good


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice, good looking motor, wouldn't mind one of those myself after seeing that!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

What a great job, very very nice.

John Tht.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice mate looks stunning :thumb:

See a blue one today actually for the first time on the road


Brian


----------



## age 555 (Oct 18, 2009)

The Americans get this in 5 door too , I need 5 doors to get my kids in, so saving extra hard for a Focus ST now...Or maybe a Fiesta ...with a roof box !!

Lovely car and cracking finish too !


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

got mine in frozen white with the grey wheels and red calipers yesterday anyone who gets on will not be disapointed i am champing at the bit to detail it but its chucking it down errr


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice work , love the new motor


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Beautiful cleanup!
Enjoy your new car mate! :thumb:


----------



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)

love the new Fiesta ST, been thinking about getting one but not to keen on the 17k + price tag on them so i think i'll wait a year or so.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Lovely that


----------

